# A mod from Evolv to emulate a ciggie!



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir (10/11/20)

Video disappeared

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88 (10/11/20)

Says video is private when I try play it on YouTube on my phone, work computer does not let us play YouTube vids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

What the hell? I wonder where it went?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (10/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> What the hell? I wonder where it went?


Went out fishing lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

They were chatting to the chap from Evolv and showing and discussing the new hardware pod from Evolv themselves and how close it is to a ciggie... I wonder why it disappeared? I'm glad I watched it before it made a duck because it was very interesting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> What the hell? I wonder where it went?



It Evolv'd into oblivion

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

Also watched it just when you posted it. Very interesting little device and I think it would work great. Maybe the YouTube censorship kicked in. Wanted to show it to SWAMBO later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

Not sure if we should create a separate thread, but early on in the video they discussed a very interesting viewpoint: mainstream vaping industry has moved away from converting the smoker and more towards pleasing the vaper. And when they said it, I automatically disagreed, but after giving it some thought, I agree with Phil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/20)

I see the video is back online!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/11/20)

It looks like a great device for quitting smoking. I'm sure that it will be a quality product as we have come to expect from Evolv. With all the research done it is most likely the best pod to replicate smoking.

I'm sure that many of us on the forum could afford to pay the R 2 500 to buy the device (including one R 125 pod) but it is clearly only available to the rich. Most smokers are poor. Even in a rich country like Britain the "likelihood of *smoking* (is) four times higher in England's most deprived areas than least deprived "- Office for National Statistics.

The percentage of the world's smoking population that could benefit from this device will be minuscule. It is unfortunately a case of good news for a few but no news for the masses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It looks like a great device for quitting smoking. I'm sure that it will be a quality product as we have come to expect from Evolv. With all the research done it is most likely the best pod to replicate smoking.
> 
> I'm sure that many of us on the forum could afford to pay the R 2 500 to buy the device (including one R 125 pod) but it is clearly only available to the rich. Most smokers are poor. Even in a rich country like Britain the "likelihood of *smoking* (is) four times higher in England's most deprived areas than least deprived "- Office for National Statistics.
> 
> The percentage of the world's smoking population that could benefit from this device will be minuscule. It is unfortunately a case of good news for a few but no news for the masses.



Yip, it was a raised eyebrow moment when he mentioned the price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (11/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It looks like a great device for quitting smoking. I'm sure that it will be a quality product as we have come to expect from Evolv. With all the research done it is most likely the best pod to replicate smoking.
> 
> I'm sure that many of us on the forum could afford to pay the R 2 500 to buy the device (including one R 125 pod) but it is clearly only available to the rich. Most smokers are poor. Even in a rich country like Britain the "likelihood of *smoking* (is) four times higher in England's most deprived areas than least deprived "- Office for National Statistics.
> 
> The percentage of the world's smoking population that could benefit from this device will be minuscule. It is unfortunately a case of good news for a few but no news for the masses.



100% agree, I can tell you first hand that people will smoke rather than eat. When vaping becomes as cheap as a bag of baccie and some rolly papers, then you may see a difference. Great device though for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (11/11/20)

Nice concept but current prices is prohibitive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (11/11/20)

Very interesting!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/11/20)

Very interesting how they approached the development 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

